# My boys' karate performance at their school's talent show



## Stac3y (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 12, 2010)

You must be one proud momma!

And a fine, FINE choice of musics


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 28, 2010)

they did a good job, I would love to have students like that for a demo team!! Question? what type of martial arts do they study?

I though the GI's where interesting, in traditional Kenpo/Kempo the Red GI is reserved for Masters (5+ Dan) or senior instructors (as low as 2nd dan - ie me...lol) 

thanks for sharing

Chris


----------



## Stac3y (Jul 29, 2010)

Nidanchris said:


> they did a good job, I would love to have students like that for a demo team!! Question? what type of martial arts do they study?
> 
> I though the GI's where interesting, in traditional Kenpo/Kempo the Red GI is reserved for Masters (5+ Dan) or senior instructors (as low as 2nd dan - ie me...lol)
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! We study American Karate. Our adult brown belts and junior red belts (there isn't a junior brown belt in our org) wear red gis. I think it's so the black belts can easily pick us out of a crowd and make us carry things. 

I'm very proud of my boys.


----------



## SapphireStar (Jul 30, 2010)

I am just absolutely impressed beyond purple.  Seriously.   That is completely amazing.  I loved the board breaking.  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Happy-Papi (Jun 2, 2013)

The kids look great and are very talented.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 2, 2013)

Agreed, I missed this video when it first was posted a while back. The boys do look very good.  Congratulations to you mom for being a role model.


----------



## DennisBreene (Jun 2, 2013)

I particularly appreciated their poise when things did not go perfectly. They are well trained.


----------

